# Galaxy S4 vs LG G2 vs Xperia Z



## Reaper14 (29. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,
ich wollte mir ein neues Smartphone kaufen und musste leider feststellen das es keine aktuellen Modelle mit Hardware Tastatur gibt, also hab ich mich über das S4 schlau gemacht und mir sind
die vielen negativen Kommentare wegen dem Display aufgefallen. Das Display geht anscheinen aufgrund von inneren Spannungen bei vielen Käufern einfach so kaputt. Das ist wohl ein Produktionsfehler seitens Samsung und wird anscheinend von denen nicht auf Garantie getauscht. Also bin ich auf das LG G2 gestoßen was ja an sich ein super Gerät zu sein scheint, aber es hat keinen wechselbaren Akku und keinen Speicherkarte Slot. Da die 32 GB version doch recht teuer ist frag ich mich ob mir die 16GB (11 gb nutzbar) reichen?. Bei meiner weiten Suche ist mir das Xperia Z aufgefallen. Es kostet nur 350 Euro (Im vergleich zum Z1 mit über 500 Euro echt günstig) und hat einen Speicherkarten Slot, aber der Akku ist fest verbaut. Jetzt frage ich mich zu welchem Modell ihr mir Raten würdet oder ob ich ein anderes Smartphone total übersehe.


----------



## SaPass (29. Dezember 2013)

Für mich sind ein austauschbarer Akku und ein SD-Karten-Slot Pflicht.
Der Akku eines Smartphones hält in der Regel nur einen Tag. Da ist es von Vorteil, wenn man den mal tauschen kann. Dies macht sich vor allem bei einem Defekt bemerkbar: Für 10€ neuen Akku kaufen und die Sache ist behoben. Ich benutze mein Smartphone auch zum Musik hören. Und ab und an wird ein Film drauf geschaut. 11 GB reichen mir da nicht, die sind alleine schon durch die Musik und die mit dem Smartphone gemachten Bilder belegt. 
Von den genannten Smartphones würde ich dir trotz der Bildschirm-Problematik zum Galaxy S4 raten.
Über das HTC One und das Google Nexus 5 kannst du auch noch nachdenken, jedoch haben die einen fest verbauten Akku und keinen SD-Karten-Slot. Da ist jedoch die 32 GB - Variante bezahlbar. Das HTC One besticht durch seine gute Verarbeitung (Aluminium-Case), während das S4 nur aus Plastik ist. Und das Google Nexus 5 hat das aktuellste Android 4.4 installiert. Während die anderen Smartphones "nur" mit Android 4.3 laufen.
Fazit: S4 kaufen und hoffen, dass es nicht kaputt geht. Eventuell gibts ja irgendwo bezahlbare Display-Versicherungen. Oder Samsung ist dann doch ggf. kulant.


----------



## Reaper14 (29. Dezember 2013)

Naja das Problem ist halt wirklich wenn man so ein Display Problem hat ist man am A****. So schnell ein weiteres Smartphone ist leider nicht möglich. Gibt es denn irgendwo Studenten Rabatte? Bei Sony gibt es den, aber es ist trotzdem teurerer als im Amazon.


----------



## addicTix (29. Dezember 2013)

Ich selbst besitze das LG G2 und bin absolut zufrieden. Man hat in der Tat nur 11GB, aber die reichen bei mir vollkommen. Das liegt allerdings vermutlich daran, dass ich nicht jede App runterlade oder tonnenweise Bilder und Videos auf meinem G2 habe.
Ansonsten ist noch zusagen, dass das Display top ist und angenehm groß, die performance super ist und der Sleep/Wake Knopf schön mit dem Zeigefinger zu bedienen ist, da dieser ja auf der Rücksseite des Smartphones ist.

Jediglich die Update Politik von LG lässt ein wenig zu wünschen übrig. In Korea ist das Android 4.4 KitKat Update bereits erschienen, wir deutschen müssen uns wohl noch ein paar Monate gedulden.


----------



## Birdy84 (29. Dezember 2013)

Habe das LG G2 (16GB) und wenn ich sparsam bin, hält der Akku 3-4 Tage. Der Speicher reicht (mir), kommt natürlich darauf an, was man damit vor hat.


----------



## maxe (29. Dezember 2013)

Hab das Z1 und bin echt happy damit, ist halt nochmal schneller als das Z, obs im Alltag nen Unterschied gibt stell ich mal dahin. Wirklich super am Z1 ist aber die Akkulaufzeit, das wär echt ein Argument dafür im Vergleich zu meinen alten S2 und dem S3 und S4, welche in meiner Familie im Einsatz sind. Was Sony auch wirklich besser macht als Samsung ist die Oberfläche und vorinstallierten Apps. Die Oberfläche ist schlicht und einfach, und es kommen  zu den Üblichen Google-Apps wirklich nur Apps und Dienste von Sony darauf vor, keine Werbeapps wie bei Samsung, die man nach jedem Update wieder deinstallieren muss. Finde es auf jeden Fall angenehmer zu bedienen, stylischer und flüssig ist es noch dazu. Auch die Kamera finde ich einen Tick besser. Für das S4 spricht dagegen die Handlichkeit, es ist leichter und trotz gleich großem Display kleiner, auch die stärker abgerundeten Ecken und die gewölbte Hinterseite machen es sehr viel mehr Hosentaschentauglicher und angenehmer in der Hand. Displaymäßig finde ich das LCD des Sony ausgewogener, das OLED vom S4 ist knalliger hat aber den besseren Kontrast. Als Schmankerl gibt es von Sony dazu noch ab und zu gratis Filme (zB. Elysium) Samsung dagegen teilt oft tolle gratis Spiele aus. In jedem Fall macht du mit keinem was verkehrt, kommt auf deine Präferenzen an.


----------



## Reaper14 (29. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab ich habe mir grad noch mal das Xperia Z angesehen. Laut Spezifikation fehlt diesem Handy das UMTS 1900 MHz Band. So weit ich weiß nutzt die Telekom (und Congstar) genau diese Frequenz, also hätte ich damit hier keinen Empfang oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Noob-boost (2. Januar 2014)

Was willst du überhaupt mit dem Handy machen? Android-Handys sind meines Wissens nach auch sehr vergänglich. Soll heißen, dass du nach 2-3 Jahren keine Updatea mehr hast und dich dann ärgerst, so viel Geld für ein Handy ausgegeben zu haben...


----------



## Lyran (2. Januar 2014)

Noob-boost schrieb:


> Was willst du überhaupt mit dem Handy machen? Android-Handys sind meines Wissens nach auch sehr vergänglich. Soll heißen, dass du nach 2-3 Jahren keine Updatea mehr hast und dich dann ärgerst, so viel Geld für ein Handy ausgegeben zu haben...



Das ist doch mit Technik generell so, an einem iPhone 4 oder 4S hätte ich auch mit aktualisiertem Betriebssystem keinen Spaß mehr, da die Hardware einfach überholt ist. Mein altes Samsung Galaxy S1 läuft hingegen bei meiner Mutter mit Cyanogenmod auf Android 4.2, mein S2 lief zuletzt mit Android 4.2+ und mein aktuelles S4 hat 4.3 drauf und hat in Sachen Kamera, Gesamtperformance und vor allem Display einen Riesensprung nach vorne gemacht (im Vergleich zum S2). Das kann man alles nicht per Software nachrüsten, und der im Vergleich zu Apple deutlich geringere Anschaffungspreis macht es bei Android Smartphones möglich, diese technischen Weiterentwicklungen mit zu nehmen 

Ich bin mit dem Galaxy S4 sehr zufrieden und kann es weiter empfehlen


----------

